# Extx



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello all, whenever I take a personaliy test on humanmetrics, I am almost always scored as an ENTJ, and a few times have been ESTJ. While when I take the tests elsewhere I sometimes get ENTP, or ESTP. Hell according to cognitive functions I'm an esfp lol. Reading the descriptions, I'm not much of an ENTP , but I do possess a lot of characteristic found in both ENTJs and ESTPs and a few ESTJ. Are there any sure fire ways to determine what personality type I am? I find myself to be a bit of a future orientated ESTP, or rather an ENTJ who doesn't think before acting most of the time. I could even see myself being a sort of selfish ENFJ.

Most recent results: 
Extravert(100%) iNtuitive(38%) iNtuitive Thinking(25%) Judging(1%)


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

The freely available tests on the 'net make great conversation pieces but they tend to do a poor job of determining your type. Your results are particularly ambiguous. You're in luck, however. You have this forum. All you need to do is post your answers to this questionnaire: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html .


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. *I'm currently high.*

1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.* It's a well taken photograph, high definition captures every minor detail of the bird, while also removing the background averting all attention towards the bird. 
*

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions? *This sucks, but I would stay positive and take charge. I'd bring positive thoughts to everyone and encourage all of us to brain storm and think of ideas on how to get to the show and have the car taken of together. Piecing everyone's ideas together and my own we would come to a conclusion leaving everyone satisfied. I actually had a virtually identical situation driving to a party with a few friends recently **where my tire had popped. *

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do? *After party? Designated driver? Count me in!*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? *I don't take it personally, rather I'm interested into why he feels that way or believes that and try to figure it out by analyzing and reading the situation and their answers to my questions. Then I may try to argue it for some good fun.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? *I'd try to not acknowledge it. Or keep as positive a mind state as possible around it. Also find ways to keep it from happening to me.*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?* Don't misuse those who trust you. If someone has earned my trust I expect the same thing back. I am always honest with people close to me and would never do anything to abuse our trust. I always feel guilty if I do something like that so I try to avoid it. I'm also usually very honest and believe I come first and then my family. I am pretty selfish straight up but I care about others and I'm not self centered.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why? *A) I'm a really fun loving funny kind of manly man. People call me sh!t like tough guy, big guy etc cause of the way I carry myself but once they talk to me they see how friendly and humorous I really am. **I feel I stand out more than the typical extra serious guy or extremely goofy performer because I have a fine mix of both. But normally I am pretty goofy, only because it works. B) I would try to think less. I tend to over think things and get deep in my own head sometimes. *

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered? *I feel like I can trigger my gut on and off. When I need it, I consciously tell myself to feel out the situation in my gut* *and then add in rational thought along with the feeling to reach a conclusion. **Normally, I trust my gut and go with it. And most of the time it's right.*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*A) Socializing, playing sports. I get more energized if I'm tired by going out and doing things.
B) Vice Versa from A. I get pretty tired having to sit inside playing games.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*My tendancy to over talk or over do it with jokes. Sometimes I can become too arguementive, trying to debate points. Other times I will be joking around or flirting and take it too far, offending the person and not realizing it till after. I think most people are too sensitive and should learn to take a joke. I also don't normally lose arguments or battles of wit, and if I do I'll tend to play it off.. These are the parts I tend to hide, but they come up often anyway.*


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll assume that being high makes your answers better.

I sense _a_ _lot _of extraverted feeling (Fe) in your answers. Social harmony and protecting the feelings of others seem to be your top priorities. I'm going to guess that this is your dominant function, so you're either ESFJ (FeSiNeTi) or ENFJ (FeNiSeTi). 

I realize that doesn't fit your "ExTx" expectation, ExTJ (TeNiSeFi or TeSiNeFi) doesn't fit at all because your Feeling function is definitely not introverted and almost certainly not your inferior. ExTP (NeTiFeSi or SeTiFeNi) might fit if your tertiary Fe is currently in overdrive. It happens. On the other hand, I don't see much that indicates dominant extraverted intuition (Ne) or extraverted sensing (Se).

If I absolutely had to make a whole-type guess, I'd go with ENFJ because I sense Ni in your answer to question #1. You ignored the picture itself and speculated about how it was generated. 

This is just a guess based on your answers and my current understanding of the cognitive functions. I hope that someone else chimes in with a different perspective.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't really see the Fe to be honest so I'll have to disagree with @NighTi there. You seem to be more value-driven than atmosphere-driven and are sometimes willing to put the atmosphere on the line to protect your honesty or the thrill of an argument, so Fi looks more likely to me: and Te also fits with how you're sometimes perceived as being too forward.
I also detect quite a bit of extraverted sensing (1,3,9 and fits with the way people perceive you) and I'd go so far as to guess that it's your dominant function.

ESFP would be my very first estimation.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

No Ti anywhere that I can see, so not ENTP. Maybe some hidden Te, but I really doubt ENTJ.

If you read it 3 or 4 times, he acts as the clown as it works. 

Hidden I saw this: *Also find ways to keep it from happening to me.

I'd guess ENFP with layers of protection. Maybe an INFP acting as the clown for hiding.

Go read some descriptions. One will Resonate for you.*


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Reading the descriptions of what you guys mentioned on personality page I actually am pretty certain I'm an ENFJ. Thinking deeply I possess a lot of those characteristics. Pretty good amount of ENFP but not as close as the ENFJ. ESFP I possess some but less than the other two.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ENFJ is very rare. I've never talked to one before.


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> ENFJ is very rare. I've never talked to one before.


Glad I could be your first ;].


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

ESFP seems best fit thus far

Since the color of the box is in F tone, base tone I would say ESTx


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

myjazz said:


> ESFP seems best fit thus far
> 
> Since the color of the box is in F tone, base tone I would say ESTx


I'm not so sure about that, Some characteristics I found of an ESFP



 Live in the present moment - This is true somewhat, but I am VERY future oritentated too. I'm constantly thinking of what my life will be like in the future and all the possibilitys, although I also know how to let loose and just enjoy the moment.
 
 Are stimulated and excited by new experiences - I match this 
 Practical and realistic - Match 
 Warmly interested in people - Match, I love knowing everything about people. Why they do what they do, how they do it, what they know etc 
 Know how to have a good time, and how to make things fun for others -match again 
 
 Independent and resourceful - Match 
 Spontaneous - seldom plan ahead - I make general plans. Nothing too specific but I do plan things out for the most part and improvise off of my plans. 
 Hate structure and routine - Not so much, could care less. In fact I prefer it more than Anarchy.  
 Dislike theory and long written explanations - Not so much either, I like to hear things down straight to the point and don't mind speculating. 
 Feel special bond with children and animals - I hate dealing with little kids. Animals are cool, but I don't feel much of a "special bond" 
 Strongly developed aesthetic appreciation for things - I do appreciate the finer things in life 
 Great people skills - Love people and love making them laugh or helping them


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

meathead420 said:


> I hate dealing with little kids.


IMO as well as what Fe is, this alone rules out Fe dom....just sayin
Comes down if you really want to know what functions you use and as in what Type?
or just want a description or a Type to have?

If the first then lets dig at it shall we

If the second then pick one


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

Where does that 'children and animals' thing come from? It sounds like a stereotype to me.


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

myjazz said:


> IMO as well as what Fe is, this alone rules out Fe dom....just sayin
> Comes down if you really want to know what functions you use and as in what Type?
> or just want a description or a Type to have?
> 
> ...


I'm down to take a crack at the first one. Ask away. But I did a lot of reading about ESFPs ENFPs and ENFJs in the past two days and I'm pretty confident in saying I'm an ENFJ. I'm actually very good with kids and know how to handle them. I just find the young ones annoying usually. But kids love me and always gravitate towards me lol


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@meathead420

Sorry if I am out of line here,
Are you in any type of a depressed or stressed state? Don't take take that as Oh no I am not down in out deep blues, many form's and levels of depression and stress.


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nah not out of line at all, go ahead and ask question you need to. I'm somewhat stressed right now because of all of the money I'm going to blow on my tuition bills, textbooks, car repairs etc coming up for the semester starting next week. The stress isn't anything serious, but I do get pretty irritated and feel like this isn't fair when I have to think about or do anything pertaining to it.

Overall I'm really happy with my life right now otherwise.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

meathead420 said:


> Nah not out of line at all, go ahead and ask question you need to. I'm somewhat stressed right now because of all of the money I'm going to blow on my tuition bills, textbooks, car repairs etc coming up for the semester starting next week. The stress isn't anything serious, but I do get pretty irritated and feel like this isn't fair when I have to think about or do anything pertaining to it.
> 
> Overall I'm really happy with my life right now otherwise.


Sorry to hear that, What are going to major in or take in college?





Stress is like a Trojan Virus filled with worms....


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

I see Fe, but I could believe that it's only in the top three as a opposed to top two. But only because I've met people with well developed tertiaries. There's a lot of caring about how your words affect others. Your level of planning is equal to mine. "Perceivers wing life" is a stereotype; we just don't follow our plans after we make them.


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

myjazz said:


> Sorry to hear that, What are going to major in or take in college?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am majoring in Marketing, but I'm not sure if I want to be in a marketing or sales field yet. I actually want to be a car dealer for a prestige company like BMW and work my way up to a marketing or sales director. I know marketing or sales isn't the greatest paying job but I want it for 3 reasons 1) with sales you control your own faith. Working on commission means I am in control of my own salary in a way. 2) I want to maybe even need to work with people. If I'm not around people I start feeling pretty useless. I love making someone smile or laugh and feel like I didn't fulfill my duty if I can't get that out of a person usually. 3) I have a lot of Charisma which has helped me in winning over people towards my ideas in the past (basically what sales is)


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> I see Fe, but I could believe that it's only in the top three as a opposed to top two. But only because I've met people with well developed tertiaries. There's a lot of caring about how your words affect others. Your level of planning is equal to mine. "Perceivers wing life" is a stereotype; we just don't follow our plans after we make them.


Interesting.. I can answer more questionnaires if you guys need to. I thought I was an ENTJ/ESTP for the longest time, but this thread really opened my eyes to how much of a feeler I am and helped me understand myself better since then.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry, I don't really keep up with questionnaires so I don't know of any other good ones. But here's a question:
Do you care more about how your words/actions affect others, or how their words/actions affect you?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

meathead420 said:


> Interesting.. I can answer more questionnaires if you guys need to. I thought I was an ENTJ/ESTP for the longest time, but this thread really opened my eyes to how much of a feeler I am and helped me understand myself better since then.


That is what it is all about, digging in an understanding ourselves better


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Sorry, I don't really keep up with questionnaires so I don't know of any other good ones. But here's a question:
> Do you care more about how your words/actions affect others, or how their words/actions affect you?


I care more about my words/actions affect towards others.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

meathead420 said:


> I care more about my words/actions affect towards others.


See, that strikes me as Fe. If I'm wrong I'd love for someone to tell me so I know to stop using that question.

Also, being smart doesn't (necessarily) connect to Te/Ti.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> See, that strikes me as Fe. If I'm wrong I'd love for someone to tell me so I know to stop using that question.


It is a good starter question


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you get annoyed by people who think about things coldly?
(yeah, I know that one isn't as good)


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@Poetic_Anarchy
We seem to have an almost opposite way of doing this


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

myjazz said:


> @_Poetic_Anarchy_
> We seem to have an almost opposite way of doing this


Well, different angles can be good. What's your approach? I can do math, so I know you've been here longer and talked a lot more. I'm willing to bet your way is better.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Well, different angles can be good. What's your approach? I can do math, so I know you've been here longer and talked a lot more. I'm willing to bet your way is better.


I wouldn't say any one's way is better, My approach? I can't spread that out now besides there is more than one way


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Do you care more about how your words/actions affect others, or how their words/actions affect you?


Everyone will always answer that question the same way because everyone always pretends to care about others.

The trick is to understand their primary processes. 

Instead, ask "What do you think of xyz"

They will answer the question from a basis - it doesn't matter what they answer as much as HOW.

"What do you think of guns". 

"I like guns". or "Guns are good. " or "Guns should be outlawed because they hurt people". 

The first is Fi. Second is also Fe, as there is JUDGEMENT with feeling, and the third is JUDGEMENT so it is also Fe, but even more so.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> Everyone will always answer that question the same way because everyone always pretends to care about others.
> 
> The trick is to understand their primary processes.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm jaded by interaction with honest people. The question works for me IRL because... well I usually know if people lie outright.

Can you think of an example that political bias might not interfere with? I like the idea though.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

ok, what do you think of mcdonalds. 

I like mcdonalds. I always get the big mac. 

I don't eat mcdonalds because it makes me fat.

Mcdonalds serves bad food because people get fat. 

I will only take my kids to mcdonalds once a week because it is unhealthy for them.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> ok, what do you think of mcdonalds.
> 
> I like mcdonalds. I always get the big mac.
> 
> ...


I hate they're food. It's disgusting.

What's that translate as?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

is there ANYTHING you like there?

what do you think of the play areas they have?


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> is there ANYTHING you like there?
> 
> what do you think of the play areas they have?


Ooh, those are actually fun. But they frown on 17 year old guys climbing through their tubes.
Now I'm thinking about Chuck-E-Cheese.
I like their smoothies. McDonald's I mean. I don't know if C-E-C has smoothies. They probably have milkshakes instead.


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> Do you get annoyed by people who think about things coldly?
> (yeah, I know that one isn't as good)


Nope. 

Also I'm certain I am either an ENFJ or ESFP. The main thing that makes me think I'm not an ESFP is that I don't really live in the moment and a lot of the time I'm just in own my head. Although I'm well aware of my surroundings, I like to doze off and think about whatever crosses my mind. Wouldn't that make me more of an N rather than S?


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

meathead420 said:


> Nope.
> Wouldn't that make me more of an N rather than S?


Please see Articles - STOP - "I'm an N," and "She's an S," or "I'm an F" .

You are using terms in a way that suggests a misunderstanding of the model. I made the same mistake. From one point of view, I'm relatively more T than F, but I'm an INFJ, not INTJ. Why? Because of function attitude.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

drmiller100 said:


> Everyone will always answer that question the same way because everyone always pretends to care about others.
> 
> The trick is to understand their primary processes.
> 
> ...


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it possible to be an ESFP without entirely living in the moment? I usually plan ahead, but they are very vague plans where I will decide what to do more in-depth once I'm there. Nore do they usually extend past a few days. I usually keep a pretty flexible schedule and am open to plans at any time. I do speculate and think a lot about the future though.


----------



## Poetic_Anarchy (Aug 13, 2012)

meathead420 said:


> Is it possible to be an ESFP without entirely living in the moment? I usually plan ahead, but they are very vague plans where I will decide what to do more in-depth once I'm there. Nore do they usually extend past a few days. I usually keep a pretty flexible schedule and am open to plans at any time. I do speculate and think a lot about the future though.


Yes. Any type can break stereotype.


----------



## meathead420 (Jan 9, 2013)

In that case, I believe I am an ESFP :]


----------

